# TUGBBS mail not reaching Cox.com users



## Makai Guy

Cox.com is currently rejecting email from our mail server.  The reason cited by Cox is that our IP is listed on a block list called "invaluement DNSBL".  This listing was put in place 20 Dec 2010 at approximately noon EST, and Cox has been blocking mail from TUBBS since then.

We have twice contacted the people that manage the Invaluement list to have our server removed from the list, however that has not yet taken place as this is written. 

Meanwhile, emails from TUGBBS (e.g notifications of PMs, notifications re subscribed threads and forums, email from other users, etc.) cannot reach Cox users.

If you are a user of Cox.com email services, and if you also have a non-Cox address at which you can receive email, you may wish to change the email address in your TUGBBS profile to use this non-Cox address.  If you need help in doing this, please see this thread on the board re how to update the email address in your TUG BBS profile:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21616


----------



## Makai Guy

Sometime this afternoon or early evening Invaluement removed us from their block list so TUGBBS email should now get through to our users on Cox.net, once this change reaches them.

Thank you for your patience.


----------

